# Who bought the evans powercycle rochester cyclemotor on ranger?



## bike (May 1, 2013)

Would love to see pix and need a few details- help a brother out!
THANKS!!!!!!!!!!

WOW what a great show thanks to Larry Harv Lisa and crew for ML and Paul And Bob and crew for AA

BEST MEET IN YEARS

Met many people I had done business with for 20 years and made some new friends.- Just the best!


----------

